# Fer servir / utilitzar



## mymy

Hola,

Normalment jo sempre dic, "utilitzo açò per a tal o tal cosa", "Pepet ha utilitzat el que siga ...", etc però veig que ací en el fòrum la majoria empreu "fer servir" per al que jo diria "utilitzar" ¿és per alguna raó? ¿no signifiquen el mateix? Aleshores, ¿per què quasi cap empra "utilitzar"?

Es que ho vinc notant fa temps i em pica la curiositat.

P.S.: Si voleu corregir-me els errors, avant!!

I gràcies.


----------



## gica

Suposo que depèn d'allà on és cadascú. Jo també faig servir *fer servir*, he, he. Però no sé si t'has adonat que tu mateixa has fet servir un altre sinònim: *emprar*. Jo, en canvi, *emprar* ho considero molt més culte: no em surt mai fer servir aquest verb. I encara se m'acudeix un altre sinònim d'*utilitzar*: *usar*.
Si hi ha matisos per a cadascuna d'aquestes solucions, ho desconec. Segurament que el diccionari il·luminarà la qüestió. Salutacions.


----------



## ryba

Hola! Que interessant, jo (sent neoparlant) utilitzo _fer servir_ per variar (ja se sap que els sinònims d'_utilitzar_ s'usen molt en un fòrum de llengua) i perquè em sembla una forma molt catalana i, com a tal, m'agrada. En poques altres llengues romàniques s'utilitza _fer servir_ ‘utilitzar’, jo només sé de:


« _fer servir_ » en aragonès


i « _far_/_faire_ (gascó: _har_, _hèr_) _servir_ » en la llengua d'oc.


----------



## mymy

gica said:


> Suposo que depèn d'allà on és cadascú. Jo també faig servir *fer servir*, he, he. Però no sé si t'has adonat que tu mateixa has fet servir un altre sinònim: *emprar*. Jo, en canvi, *emprar* ho considero molt més culte: no em surt mai fer servir aquest verb. I encara se m'acudeix un altre sinònim d'*utilitzar*: *usar*.
> Si hi ha matisos per a cadascuna d'aquestes solucions, ho desconec. Segurament que el diccionari il·luminarà la qüestió. Salutacions.



Xiqueeet!!! ¿Com estàs? 

Abans d'obrir aquest fil, he consultat el diccionari i justament perquè  m'ha confirmat que signifiquen el mateix, m'he decidit a obrir-lo.   Quasi ningú en aquest fòrum utilitza "utilitzar" i com que açí participa  gent de tants llocs, pensava que tal volta, "fer servir" fóra mès  correcte o mès català.

És el que em passa en "usar" que sembla mès castellà que valencià a  les meues oïdes, al contrari que "emprar" que em pareix mès valencià (o català),  no diria tant com cult, però t'agraeixo el complit.




			
				Ryba said:
			
		

> Hola! Que interessant, jo (sent neoparlant) utilitzo _fer servir_  per variar (ja se sap que els sinònims d'_utilitzar_ s'usen molt  en un fòrum de llengua) i perquè em sembla una forma molt catalana i,  com a tal, m'agrada. En poques altres llengues romàniques s'utilitza _fer  servir_ ‘utilitzar’, jo només sé de:
> 
> 
> « _fer servir_ » en aragonès
> 
> 
> i « _far_/_faire_ (gascó: _har_,  _hèr_) _servir_ » en la llengua d'oc.



Hola, Ryba!

Justament és el que jo pensava, que la gent utilitza "fer servir" perquè siga una expresiò més catalana i per tant un poc mès estesa.  Ja sabem que per aquesta zona d'Alacant el valencià tendeix a *castellanitzar-se* ¿Ho he dit bé?

Salutacions!


----------



## gica

Mymy,
No sé d'on ets, exactament. No seràs pas d'Elx? O de Guardamar? Ho dic perquè a l'extrem sud es conserven ben vives paraules que, en d'altres comarques, serien titllades d'arcaïsmes. Això no vol dir que no estigueu molt castellanitzats, com dius tu, o espanyolitzats, com m'agrada de dir a mi. Salut, xiqueta!


----------



## Namarne

Hola, 





mymy said:


> ...veig que ací en el fòrum la majoria empreu "fer servir"...


Jo també m'hi compto, entre aquests, però no et sabria dir per què. Fins i tot em passa que, parlant, si de vegades em surt de dir "utilitzar" m'hi repenso i dic "fer sevir" (em corregeixo), com si em semblés més català. (O més planer).


----------



## mymy

No, Gica, no. Jo no sóc d'Elx ni de Guardamar, sóc del poble de la calç, ara ja ho saps! I per açí parlem un valencià molt particular, (encara que pense que bonico igualment), però mai havia sentit a ningú dir "fer servir" per aquesta zona. 

Trobo que si algú diguera per açí "fer servir" en el parlar quotidià, ens pasaria el que li ocorre a Namarne en "utilitzar", que no ens semblaria tan planer... ¡qué curios, veritat!?


----------



## gica

Jo sóc del parer que hem de ser molt respectuosos amb la parla del lloc on hem nascut. Hi ha gent que li fa vergonya emprar (ara ho dic com tu) localismes. A mi, no. Sense exagerar, hem de servar la nostra manera de parlar espontània. Segueix amb *utilitzar*, si és la primera cosa que et surt!


----------



## Namarne

mymy said:


> Trobo que si algú diguera per açí "fer servir" en el parlar quotidià, ens pasaria el que li ocorre a Namarne en "utilitzar", que no ens semblaria tan planer... ¡qué curios, veritat!?


Sí, i tant!  (Però al millor és una impressió meva, no ho sé). 
I ara que hi penso, a la zona de la Franja de Ponent d'on és la meva família paterna fan servir *emprar*. (Això sí, en aquest cas amb la barreja del castellà o l'aragonès pel mig, aquí ja em perdo: _*empllear/empllar*_).


----------



## mymy

Gràcies, Gica. Com és la primera cosa que em surt (normalment diria m'ix) seguiré dient "utilitzar" però també vull començar a dir "fer servir" perquè penso que si faig servir les dos formes eixiré guanyant, ¿no et pareix? 



Namarne said:


> Sí, i tant!  (Però al millor  és una impressió meva, no ho sé).
> I ara que hi penso, a la zona de la Franja de Ponent d'on és la meva  família paterna fan servir *emprar*. (Això sí, en aquest cas amb la  barreja del castellà o l'aragonès pel mig, aquí ja em perdo: _*empllear/empllar*_).



Tens raó, diem "emplear" però pronunciant la "e" molt oberta, quasi,  quasi com una "a"..  Edite: Vull dir que també ho diem per tota aquesta zona del llevant alacantí.


----------

